# Jet 1840 Lathe Review - Video



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

I've had my lathe for six months, now, and decided to post a video review. I've searched for other reviews of this great lathe and haven't found any.

If this lathe interests you, here is the link: 




Constructive criticism is encouraged as I intend to start making videos on a regular basis and I know there is LOTS of room for improvement.


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice review of the Jet 1840
I have the Jet 1221vs and the Jet 1640 evs lathes in my shop. Both run like clockwork. I use the 1221 the most. Have never had any issues and I enjoy working with them.
I have owned 3 Jet lathes and all have worked well.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Very good review video. Although I am not able to afford that lathe, it is one in which I may be interested in the future. I would also have to add a 220 circuit to my garage. I wish there were more reviews that are as thorough on lathes in which I have been interested in my price range.

Not that this would necessarily apply to your lathe, but, in my experience, the speed control dial on the Jet 1221 I tried was less sensitive on the lowest speed pulley than it was on the highest speed pulley, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks, guys! Hockey, it makes sense that the speed control would be less sensitive on the low speed pulley because there isn't as much range to cover. Maybe because of that, the control needs to be sensitive. Still, I wish it had detents, but it's just not a huge issue because the lathe is sooo good, otherwise.


----------

